# Stephens Green to Heuston Station



## sarahfleming (29 May 2009)

Could someone please tell me how long this would take to walk and what would be the best route?


----------



## runner (29 May 2009)

Theres a shuttle bus eireann service I think its no 92. Goes from Leeson st, along stephens green. look it up on bus eireann site.


----------



## Romulan (29 May 2009)

Its about 40 to 45 minutes walk directly but depends on whether you cut across the city say via Thomas Street or stick to the quays to Temple Bar.

You may not be comfortable with some of the short cuts especially at night.


----------



## Howitzer (29 May 2009)

Google Maps say 33 mins along a pretty safe looking route.


----------



## Tomodinhio (29 May 2009)

just walk to the quays and walk up if your not sure of the directions. Take about 40 mins id say.


----------



## so-crates (4 Jun 2009)

From doing this on a regular basis, walking from the Luas to Heuston (at a good pace not a saunter) and vice versa (it is slightly quicker to Heuston as it is downhill - you do notice!) it takes me between 25 and 35 minutes depending on traffic and how late I am  
The fastest way is to cut across from the Sandyford end of the stop at the Green  via York Street, down Peter Lane, onto Golden Lane to Bull Alley, across Patrick Street into John Dillon Street, onto Lamb Alley, down High Street to the quays and then along to Heuston. I usually take Thomas street and go down Steeven's Lane though as there is less crossing of traffic and it is a bit quieter. It wouldn't be a route I'd be happy doing late at night on my own but it is grand during the day and you don't have to dodge too much with traffic since much of the route will be relatively quiet (other than crossing Aungier St, Patrick St and Thomas St)


----------



## Frank (7 Jun 2009)

15 mins to abbey street then a quick luas ride to heuston.


----------



## Concert (7 Jun 2009)

Would be safer not to walk


----------



## so-crates (7 Jun 2009)

flahers you wuss  During the day it is as safe as walking through any area of Dublin. At night it may be a bit less safe than some other parts but it isn't quite as bad as Skid Row (I decided best NOT to walk down there )


----------



## Gervan (21 Feb 2011)

I was counting on getting the 92 bus tomorrow from Heuston Station to St. Stephen's Green. Just checked and found this bus no longer runs. There doesn't seem to be any alternative. Am I wrong?


----------



## Berni (21 Feb 2011)

the 145 has replaced it 
[broken link removed]


----------



## dereko1969 (22 Feb 2011)

The 145 is very frequent but occasionally there can be problems getting on it as it brings passengers in from Kilmacanogue and UCD to the city, so getting on on Dawson Street (where a lot of them get off) or Suffolk Street might be easier than at the Green.


----------



## AlbacoreA (22 Feb 2011)

Get a Dublin Bike to Abbey Street and then get the Luas.


----------



## Gervan (22 Feb 2011)

Thanks for that Berni. I couldn't find a bus that went all the way. Will know for next time.


----------

